# Gang classes ?????



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Anybody know of any gang related classes or seminars coming up ? Thanks.


----------



## SP880 (Feb 27, 2006)

There's one called east coast gangs, it's run by a former NYPD det. supposedly it's pretty good but I don't know. I think it might be in March sometime, if not then I believe it's sometime soon. do a google search for it


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks........


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

http://www.srrtraining.com/schedule.html


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Sniper,

Just to chime in. I went to that East Coat Gangs class that SP and Gil posted about, over the summer, and I've got to tell you that it is a really great class. The main instructor Lou Savelli is probably one of the best instructors that I've had either through police and corrections training, or college. He keeps your attention, and really knows his stuff at the same time. I've never taken another class with SRR, but from my experience with them through that course, I'd reccomend them to anyone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks.........


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

What kind of demand is there in Massachusetts for gang training, especially how the West Coast gangs have influenced the gangs of the East, some of the procedures we use out here to combat these idiots (computer tracking, probation/parole searches, injunctions, in field photos). Just wondering if anyone is interested in having someone do that for them?

Be safe


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

Contact RPD931 via PM. He is the authority in gang issues. :^o


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

BlackOps said:


> Contact RPD931 via PM. He is the authority in gang issues. :^o


Ouch Bro! That one hurt... :broken:


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

You know I'm kidding Bro. I did hear that the Bloods and Crips have been battling over gang turf on North Street.................


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks you've been helpful!


----------

